# Frozen donor eggs at CRGW



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,


I am looking into egg donation, sadly not for the first time by a long shot!


I wonder if anyone could tell me anything about the frozen eggs option at CRGW? When I looked there a few years back they were offering eggs from Russian ladies. Do you know if this is still the case or these eggs come from UK donors?


I am also looking abroad and after so many failures I am taking my time to do my research so I am not in a huge rush to begin treatment.  


Finally, does anyone know the success rates for these frozen eggs?


Thank you in advance.


Oli xx


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I egg shared with CRGW and wasn't matched with anyone so I assume that my eggs were frozen. I had agreed to share half of my eggs with three families so I assume they are still there?


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Scribbles,


Thank you for answering my question.  I did not realise eggs from people sharing could be frozen, it makes sense to me now.


Congratulations on your pregnancy x


----------

